# Fun to an extent



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

Well finally got my first bow ever today on Christmas found it fun to switch it up from the normal gun shooting !! But obviously I can tell I know nothing compared to the little I even knew about guns. Well first day went good with it hit 35 yards consistently with it and made some 55 yard shots on first day but after the first few shots with a heavy jacket I had to stop shooting cause my arm was hurting and took jacket off and huge knot on my arm ended up putting a belt around the arm to help but didn't much so kinda sum it up fun Christmas present but how do I keep from wacking my arm or just something ima have to get used to? 


Little extra it's a Jennings black lightning


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

An armgaurd was one of the best things I ever got.



Btw congrats on the bow!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats the draw length on the bow set at? And whats your draw length? It might be too long or it could be a stander problem. Try acting like there's a straight line and touch both feet to it. Then take your left foot and bring it back 3 in. then angle it somewhat towards your target. That might help a little if you have an open stance.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Arm slapping is mostly cause by two things, To long of a draw length and an improper grip. If you fix these 2 things you should fix your problem.

Read through this article to help you with your shooting form and get started the right way and it will help you in the long run. http://archeryhistory.com/archerytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

draw length is 30 and the pic of the arm is after 2 hours of icing


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

That looks bad...you should post a picture of you at full draw but from the other side of you so we can see if your dl is to long or what. But i would would get a arm guard.


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

i also had a bit of problem with it fish tailing and just not flying on a flat line period anything i can buy or do for this understand i am completly knowledgeless for this stuff


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> That looks bad...you should post a picture of you at full draw but from the other side of you so we can see if your dl is to long or what. But i would would get a arm guard.


that was as far as you could pull back and my back of my wrist was parallel with my ear and inside of hand nicely formed with jaw like what ive seen most do?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Post a frontal pic. Feet shoulder width. Has to be feet to head. Is 30 ur dl or what the bow is set at? If you need to measure your dl measure wingspan and divide by 2.5.


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

Just did draw length equation thing and it's 27.4?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

You need a shorter draw length around 27 or 27.5 inches. This will help you a lot with the problem.


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

Is there a way to adjust it?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Let me see a pic of the bottom and top cams.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, that is a nasty case of the slap. the draw is way to long, causing you to bend in your elbow to get more length, I can tell because it is high on the bicep. I have no idea how you would adjust the DL on that bow, sorry!


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

bottom and top cams


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have no idea man. Send Nuts&Bolts a PM and talk to him. He should be able to get you setup. But at last resort id buy an armguard.


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

well thanks for the help ill prolly get a arm guard any idea on fishtailing ive been having with this things? and helps been appreciated everyone thank you!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

If I remember right fish tailing has something to do with too light of a spine. Cant remember for sure though.


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

how old is the bow? Old Hoyt i just sold that had the eccentric wheels like that only had a 30 or 31 inch draw adjustment


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

curvaceous said:


> how old is the bow? Old Hoyt i just sold that had the eccentric wheels like that only had a 30 or 31 inch draw adjustment


ive read right around the early 1990's but no clue for sure


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Someday said:


> draw length is 30 and the pic of the arm is after 2 hours of icing


That picture takes me back to the beginning of the year when I had a big black bruise going up and down my arm for a month  You can still see it actually. Haha. But yea, they're right. You need to post a frontal pic of your shooting. But when you're shooting, make sure you roll your shoulder outwards so your arm isn't quit in the way of your string and don't pull back and completely lock your elbow. left foot angled towards target and pulled back a little so your right foot is a little higher than your left when you look down at your feet. Fishtailing might have somethin to do with your arrow rest. Paper tune it and move your rest accordingly.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> If I remember right fish tailing has something to do with too light of a spine. Cant remember for sure though.



Fish tailing up, down, left, or right can be too light or too heavy spine and or the arrow rest. I remember I had the same problem with my arrows fish tailin and I had to get a new rest.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

All arrow's fishtailing means is they aren't stabilizing in flight for a number if reasons, rolling the string, spine, bad fletching, bad rest setup, contact, torque, bad release.

So when you shoot finger you have a diff arrow flight and setup than release, also did form. To help with the arm, roll your wrist clockwise and watch how your forearm moves out of the way. The dl looked good to me....


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

^^That's what I was thinking too...it measure long for you but it doesn't look bad; it's probably gonna play out different since your shooting fingers vs a release though.

Just play with your grip and try to get it in a neutral position preferably that it sits on the pad at the base of your thumb. Making sure your elbow is turned so it's facing outwards and not down will help tremendously also.


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the help I switched up form today (after I got a arm guard that serves no purpose now) shot over 100 today and never got hit with it and improved accuracy and fishtailing wasn't as noticed today difference was I used homemade wooden arrows my grandfather made years ago instead of cheap crappy arrows and the wind was much calmer today so I figure one of those should have to deal with something?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Someday said:


> Thank you all for the help I switched up form today (after I got a arm guard that serves no purpose now) shot over 100 today and never got hit with it and improved accuracy and fishtailing wasn't as noticed today difference was I used homemade wooden arrows my grandfather made years ago instead of cheap crappy arrows and the wind was much calmer today so I figure one of those should have to deal with something?


watch out for those old man made arrows, you dont want to end up with woods splinters through your arm!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Ben you made me cringe just thinkin about that ^^^ Someday, you might wanna listen to Ben and check them over real good. And possible go buy a couple of good arrows, not cheap crappy ones.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

u need to have your elbow slightly bent, if u lock your elbow you will get string slapped like that, just bend your elbow just slightly.


----------



## Someday (Dec 26, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> u need to have your elbow slightly bent, if u lock your elbow you will get string slapped like that, just bend your elbow just slightly.


. Exactly what I ended up doing helped out loads!


----------

